# "The Gaining Life" a new podcast



## Fatfanplus (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi there.
I'm Fatfanplus (I'm a gainer) and my boyfriend (also a Gainer) and I just started a new podcast aimed at the male Gainer and Encourager perspective.
We have 2 episodes currently online.

Very frank discussions of family reactions, health and the emotional aspects of gaining plus a lot more!

The url is here:

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com


----------



## Fatfanplus (Dec 23, 2012)

NEW PODCAST EPISODE IS UP!

The Gaining Life - Episode 3: How Big Is Too Big?

In this episode we talk about the realities of gaining to immobility, including an afternoon I spent with a 900+ pound man which showed me how hard living 24/7 in a body that large actually is when compared with the fantasies of it.

Also discussed is how to deal with the shame of being fat or dating someone fat in the gay scene where fat is seen as unacceptable.

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com/


----------



## bbwluvr3000 (Dec 25, 2012)

Fatfanplus said:


> NEW PODCAST EPISODE IS UP!
> 
> The Gaining Life - Episode 3: How Big Is Too Big?
> 
> ...



Thanks for starting this! It's great!:eat1:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 30, 2012)

This is exciting!


----------



## Fatfanplus (Jan 6, 2013)

NEW PODCAST EPISODE!
"THE GAINING LIFE" Episode 4 is now ONLINE!

In this episode we talk with Dan (bbencourgr), an encourager whos very open and out in the world about his interests in gaining and encouraging. Hes been featured on TV in MTVs True Life and on The Tyra Banks Show. 

In part 1 of our 2-part episode, we discuss many things, including how gainers & encouragers are wired differently than other gay men, dating and relationship experiences, and very importantly, we discuss the different varieties of gainer/encourager sex acts. 

So enjoy taking a listen to part 1, and stay tuned for part 2 of our interview, which well be posting in a few days.

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fatfanplus (Jan 9, 2013)

NEW PODCAST EPISODE IS UP!

The Gaining Life - Episode 4, Part 2: bbencourgr

In part 2 of episode 4 we continue our interview with Dan (bbencourgr), an encourager whos very open 
and out in the world about his interests in gaining and encouraging.

We talk about the nuts and bolts of encouraging and how to sense what gainers want, encouraging an immobile gainer, dealing with a partner who wants to lose weight, and being open about liking fat guys, among other things.

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fatfanplus (Jan 20, 2013)

NEW PODCAST EPISODE IS ONLINE!

The Gaining Life - Episode 5: AreaMan

In this episode we chat with AreaMan, who shares his gaining journey with us. We discuss gainer related childhood memories, early gaining experiences, relationships, how it feels to be over 300 lbs, looking out for fakers, building friendships and relationships online vs. in real life, advice for new gainers, and more.

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com


----------



## Fatfanplus (Feb 3, 2013)

NEW PODCAST EPISODE!
The Gaining Life - Episode 6: Chubby Mikey

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com/

In this episode we chat with Chubby Mikey. You may have seen him on MTVs True Life episode Im Happy To be Fat, or on the Tyra Banks show, or perhaps you read about him on the internet when he came out with the Chubby Mikey calendar in 2008.

We wanted to try something different and get a perspective from a gay superchub in the chub/chaser scene who some people assume is a gainer, but isnt. In this episode we discuss his views on gainers and encouragers, what its like to have people assume you have no sexuality because youre fat, job discrimination as a superchub, having a month of your life filmed for TV, and what the public reaction was like after being on national TV solely for being fat.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Mar 3, 2013)

NEW PODCAST EPISODE IS ONLINE!

The Gaining Life - Episode 8: Fattenmenu89

In this episode we chat with Fattenmenu89. We discuss coming out to family and friends directly about wanting to be bigger. We also talk about gaining while working as a cook, favorite gaining foods, GOMAD (gallon of milk a day), appetite supplements like Black Hole and Engorge, firm guts, masculinity, and more.

http://thegaininglife.tumblr.com


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a great series, and brings up a lot of great points. Very well done. It brings up how many gainers gain and lose and gain. And how there seems to be a gaining cue that is often earlier than puberty. 

It brought up one question. For those who have gained a lot and lost a lot and have extra skin. Is the extra skin still sensual?


----------

